# Three Words



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Continue the sentence but you must use three words. You are allowed to end a sentence if you wish. Then the following poster will start a new one. 

I'll start with two examples:

Whenever I feel


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lonely, I get


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a pizza slice


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

to talk to.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

But since I


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

adopted my pet


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

and moved to


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Republic of Ireland


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I really liked


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

the way everything


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

came together so


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

nicely. Until a


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

big friendly gorrilla


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sat on my


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

big carrot rocket


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

which caused it


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

quite a shock!


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

and took off.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Tomorrow I will


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

buy a banana


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

peel it and


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

slowly taste the


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

amazing way it


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

felt on my

_

i like where this is going_


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

tongue so I


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

pushed it deeper


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

into my mouth.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Then she said


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

what the hell


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

did you just


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

get me into??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I want to


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

go out and


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

drink a lot


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

of purified urine


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

which tastes quite


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

delicious with biscuits.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

weirdest thread ever!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

But, I do


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

keep posting here


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

because I like


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

seem to be


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

getting strange satisfaction


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

from shutting down


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

the power source


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

only I can


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

overrule the force


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and restore the


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

peace on earth.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe if I


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Except on Tuesdays,


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's bowling night.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

, took a chance


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I could become


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(the) next American Idol?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

but then found


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

I cannot sing


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

and even worse


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

the competition's already


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

getting to the


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

end and Simon


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

who thinks he


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

has lost his


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

mind after listening


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

to what others


----------



## Gandalfthewhite (Apr 1, 2010)

really like to


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

think during church


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

while dancing and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

trying to line-dance


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

and tripping over


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

the acid you...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

ingested by mistake


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

But stomach-pumping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exercises, rhythmic contractions,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and internal burning


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caused him to


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

question his choice


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

of whether or


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

not, Mexican food


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

was a good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meal to partake


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

despite the in-laws


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

ruining the meal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pepto-Bismol (or bismuth) handled the


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

awful stomach pain


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

of saying goodbye


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

to my alligator


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

who bit his


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

own tail and


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

bled to death


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So then the...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

famous koala bear


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

pet-store owner decided


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

to dance the


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

jig of forgiveness,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and the alligator


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

drank three pints


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

of whiskey and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

passed out on


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

the bathroom floor


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

and was hospitalized


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

for biting his


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

his lawn chair.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

He broke his


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

promises but not


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

the camels back


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

which was broken


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

before the war


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

by an obese


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

family of mice


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

which sang diefledermaus


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

in its original


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

form which is


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

widely believed to


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

be composed by


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

a matador who


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

was constipated from


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

eating too many


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's a ricks


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

whom he kidnapped


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

while disguised as


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

a blind ninja


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

who threw stars


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

at flying sheep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

trying to defend


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

the pink panther


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

from Steve Martin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The sheep tried


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

to be funny


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

by flying upside-down


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

but ended up


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

crashing into The


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

cow who was


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

working in Walmart.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Now he has


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

a great big


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

moo sign pinned


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

to his lapel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

below his boutonniere


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

but he still


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

misses his friend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

as he did


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

the day they


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

met the Beach


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, it's a


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

freaking long word


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never seen


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

before and I


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

am oddly wanting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a McDonald's meal


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and a shake


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with ketchup mixed


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

with mayo and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

served cold within


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

a big glass


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

that is broken


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

but was replaced


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

with a grail


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

that was golden


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

just fools gold


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

which Indiana Jones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

stole from the


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

ice cream man. (start new one)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and gave it


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

away to orphans


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

with an astonishingly


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

deep feeling for


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

their desperate plight


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

to save mankind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

from underarm stains


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

just need deoderant


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

to smell good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Which brand works?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Said the kangaroo


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

who hopped into


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

his mother's pouch


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and practiced boxing


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

until she kicked


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

him out of


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

her cozy pouch.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel like


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

taking a walk


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

in a meadow


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

in my undies


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

said Joey to


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

each and every


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

one present at


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kangaroo hopping school


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

except the kangaroos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hopping for shopping


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

with the crazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bags on their


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hips swaying from


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hopping too much


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

felt the soreness


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

At the knees


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

all day long.


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Surely the yoga


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

was better than


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

some stinky armpit,


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

or garlic breath


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

and butt sweat.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

There once was


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

A hockey team


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Go canucks go!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

that plundered and


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

danced on ice


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

like fairy princesses


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

with their helmets


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

glittering under the


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nuclear glow of


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

an electric powered


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

overhead disco lights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and mirrored ball


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

while eldritch abominations


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

barricaded the door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

with chairs and


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the hearts of


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

the Socially Anxious.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The strongest of


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

these brave young


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

neo nazi chiguaguas


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

were disillusioned by


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

flying green computers


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

which had taken


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

off from the


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hundred dreaming lovers


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

memorial air strip.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

In Breaking News...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Politics and sport


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

have become one


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

giant violent orgy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

of rightwing crap.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Meanwhile, at SAS


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Geckos were going..


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

through old posts


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and saw murder...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

in Tweedy's avatar


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and decided revenge...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

would involve removing


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

underpants and socks...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

revealing hidden parts


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

named gilbert and


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

sullivan, a pair


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

of outlaws that


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

had guns for


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hands which shot


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

liquid sulphuric acid


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

that burned my


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

retinas into crisps.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Having been blinded,


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

by compulsive liars


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and other Unsavouries


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I took stock


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in several banks


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

,hoping this might


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

give me strength


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and 0.5% interest


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

so I went


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

to the ATM


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

which spoke in


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sing-songy Ancient Aramaic


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

as it dispensed


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

bills in varying


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

states of decay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The ATM beeped


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

and I ran


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

with the cash


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

to my car


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

but a clown


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

was sitting inside


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

the glove box


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

eating my receipts.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

I screamed obscenities


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

offending old ladies


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

50 feet high.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

The statuesque biddies


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

began to dance


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

to _Single Ladies_


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and laughing at


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

their choice of


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

backup singers (who


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

resembled Homer Simpson


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

in booty shorts).


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and Top Hat


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

After the performance,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

free beer was


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

$10 a pint


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

... quite cheap by


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

drunk people's standards


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

So the statuesque


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

grannies were toppled


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and fell around


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

breaking their hips


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

while Jive Bunny


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

escorted the injured


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

grannies to their


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Chinese nursing home


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

where a Goat...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

had attacked the


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

previous 6,000 guests


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

unknown to staff.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Opticians were summoned


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

from Spectacle Village


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

but got lost


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks to short-sightedness.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Liquid remorse fell


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

in moist plops


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and streets ran


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

red with the


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

paint from a


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

guy using pencils


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

and other types


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i ate them


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

because I wanted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the minerals from


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

the nutritious led


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and shavings found


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

in the bath


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

. Meanwhile, in Canada,


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a bearded moose


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and became Prime


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Minister of Australia


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

, ruling with an


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

old gumboot, sharpened


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

wits and several


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

yes-men from West


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

of the toilet


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Under The Bidet.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Meanwhile, in Australia...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a lonely kangaroo


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

seduced a hedgehog


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

named Joanna Prickles


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and they eloped


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

because Joanna's dad


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

became Irish President


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and Westlife manager


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and Tweedy's husband


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

was like OMG


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

...who are westlife?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:teeth

Kerry Katona said


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

drugs are great


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

until you take


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

10,000 pounds worth


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

after being told


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

cold turkey is


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

like being under


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

water without hope


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

but taking drugs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

was a blast


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

from the past


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and doesn't involve


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

cammel's pubic hair


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

unless ordered specially.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

With a heavy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sigh, the crippled


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

cammel looked for


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

salvation in a


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

nearby methodist church


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

slash opium den.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The last person


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

you'd expect to


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

join SAS is


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bob Hope, unless


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

you are Tweedy


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

or totally mental


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

or Gerard Butler's


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

deranged Australian stalker


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

who is very


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

similar to Tweedy


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

, having gills and


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a lovely tail


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and red bicycle


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

with matching tights!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub's local pub,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus and Daisy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

had a drunken


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

fumble in the


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

plain view of


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Daisy's mom. So


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Mrs Duck stormed


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

the Australian embassy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(aka Walkabout pub)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and demanded to


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

drink much beer


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and eat Vegemite


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

smeared on ham.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

the neighbours heard


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

QUAAAAAAAACK so they


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hid inside the


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

wedding planner's van


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

and began eating


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the buffalo wings


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

with tomato sauce


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(an unusual dessert).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

made them sick


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

but they didn't


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

stop eating cuz


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

it was yummy!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Vicious Frenchmen attacked


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Gerard Depardieu because


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

his movies sucked


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

especially that one


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

about the dalmations


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

called Les Dalmatiens


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

, an adaptation of


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Proust's forgotten masterpiece


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Guermantes Way.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

After assaulting Gerard,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

the French fugitives


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sighed dramatically while


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

getting high inside


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a little bistro


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

with Bob Hope.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob lives in


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dreamland if he


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

wakes up before


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

this recession ends


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and buys a


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

new burial plot. (oh, sorry bob)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:haha

Bob's ghost haunts


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

me in my


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

dressing gown and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pink fluffy slippers


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(he looks hot!)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

, hotter than a


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Gaga clip


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

with her wearing


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

everything except pants!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

at a concert


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

supporting Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Meanwhile, in Narnia...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Aslan was upset


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

about his shaven



(careful now!!!!)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

mane because it


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caused a rash


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

just above his


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

belly button. Baffled,....


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

the White Witch


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

asked Mr. Beaver


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

for Beaver Cream


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sold by beavercreams-r-us.com


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(includes free shipping)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(gift-wrapping costs extra)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(may contain nuts)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(batteries not included)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(promo code: BEAVARAMA)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(A Beaver-Friendly product) TM


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and hot towels.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Back in Iceland...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

people were worried


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aboot Volcano's and


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Bjork's next outfit


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and Eurovision prospects


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

wearing Bjork's castoffs


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

standing beside geysers


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

dancing as though


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

they invented Cha-Cha


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

then forgot it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Suddenly Batman appeared


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

from Robin's bedroom


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

looking short of


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a sock and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

new Gucci wallet


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

, a present from


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Catwoman, who had


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

impeccable taste and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gotham City underpants


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and suspected ringworm.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

She contacted beavercreams-r-us.com


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

, quoted code BEAVERWORM


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

, requested free shipping


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

discreet gift wrapping,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and hot towels.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ten business-days later,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

creamed horse-radish arrived


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

swaddled in bubble-wrap


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

containing secret codes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

deciphered only by


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rod Hull's Emu


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

pecking Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

So, Bob Hope


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

rose again to


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cure all disease.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Back at SAS,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tutli and Tweeds


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

offended everybody by


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mooning a Moderator


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

because he had


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

stolen their sweets


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

while they were


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sleeping together in


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a platonic way!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(damn!)

So Ospi suggested


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a meet-up/revolution


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and Sash's return


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

with tequila for


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the children and


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

gummy-bears for adults


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(mmmm gummy bears!!!)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(purchased from beavercreams-r-us.com)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(horseradish cream flavoured)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

served on plates


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

handcrafted from soiled


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

midget drunks' nappies


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

found when Dub


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

logged onto Ebay


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

after drinking five


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

crates of Bulmers


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and losing his


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

phone and jeans


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

and waking in


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

on Tweeds-n-Tutli


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

's friend Barry!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

clap well played Tweeds!  )

... in the shower


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

covered in body-wash


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

or Bar Soap?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub wasn't sure


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

what soap is


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

because Irish people


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

live like pigs!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Except pigs don't


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

drink Guinness and


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

their accents are


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Australian, only more


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

snorty with less


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

"g'day mates" involved


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

except when they


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

meet Rolf Harris


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

at wobble-boards-r-us.com. Incredibly,


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pigs *can* fly!!!


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

But not when


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Icelandic volcanoes are


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

errupting pig droppings


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

that taste pretty


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

good with ketchup


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mayo, lettuce and


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

except without the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anchovy surprise ingredient


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

(not anchovy. SURPRISE!)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm stuck in


----------



## livesonthestage (May 26, 2010)

a cereal box


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

with strawberries and


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

a free toy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In a musty


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Room with no


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ventilation or squishy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

padded walls! Usually


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I scream out


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

"I'm still alive!!!''


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

but this time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I couldn't shout


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

so I sang


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

something so very


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

fun I literally


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sang like opera


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

singers when the


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sight of a/an


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fat woman appears


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

with a fluffy


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

bunny and she


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

and the bunny


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

ever since the


----------

